# It feels so good to be back! -Usher



## MarieLisa_Smile (Mar 26, 2010)

After 3 years I'm finally coming back! Man, I miss this place a lot! I used to be on Specktra *A LOT* way back in 2006. I was really addicted to this site. Hehe. I don't know if anyone remember me since it has been forever. Well, I can't wait to contribute more to the forum. Can I get a chooo choo?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey there!  Nice to see you again!!  =)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Janice (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome back, good to see you again!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2010)

i hope you have fun posting again!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome back!! Choo choo =)


----------



## n_c (Mar 26, 2010)

I remember you, welcome back


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 28, 2010)

back to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi dear!! Welcome back!! Don't leave us this time!!


----------

